# Theraphosa Blondi Eating Mouse (warning)



## TBlondi (Feb 25, 2006)

This is my big 8.5" girl feesting on a mouse


----------



## TBlondi (Feb 25, 2006)

I will post more pics of it when I figure out how to make the pictures smaller than 250 kb


----------



## gothsinpink (Feb 25, 2006)

that is the coolest thing I have ever seen....i have a ball python and I love to watch it eat mice but dear god that is AWESOME! I might have to feed mine a mouse now...but I don't know my Rose-Haired girl likes to chase the crickets down...kind of a little riot in her cage when its feeding time...


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Feb 25, 2006)

Amazing pic, man one day i  might get one if i make some quick cash, i once fed my seemani a mouse.
Good Luck,



James


----------



## r4iney (Feb 25, 2006)

Very cool picture, post some more of her eating it.


----------



## TBlondi (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments. I will be posting some more pictures up here when i figure out how to make them 250kb or less. Well thanks for looking and keep commin back and checking up because i will be adding a couple more cool pics.


----------



## smof (Feb 25, 2006)

Cool pic. Was the mouse dead when you gave it to her? It always brings it home how big blondis are when I see a pic like this. And I think my 5" Chaco is a big guy!


----------



## TBlondi (Feb 25, 2006)

smof said:
			
		

> Cool pic. Was the mouse dead when you gave it to her? It always brings it home how big blondis are when I see a pic like this. And I think my 5" Chaco is a big guy!


No the mouse was alive. He did not put up a fight at all though. the t.blondi over powered him easily, mouse had no chance.


----------



## edesign (Feb 25, 2006)

TBlondi said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone for the nice comments. I will be posting some more pictures up here when i figure out how to make them 250kb or less. Well thanks for looking and keep commin back and checking up because i will be adding a couple more cool pics.


www.imageshack.us

it will resize the pics for you and does not host them on the forum server...


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 25, 2006)

Great pic! I'm gettin a big ol' female this coming tuesday, I'm so excited!!


----------



## necroscope (Feb 26, 2006)

Also you can use photobucket for uploading to web then just cut and paste your pic[img] from 3rd box under thumbnail.Great pic.
Heres one of mine.
[IMG]http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e367/necroscope22/lasiodora%20moult/DCP_2055.jpg
It's a bit gruesome.


----------



## Twysted (Feb 26, 2006)

Thats a great picture


----------



## OldHag (Feb 26, 2006)

Do you find when your blondi is done with a mouse they will put the bolus into their water dish?? Mine insists on doing this, making a discusting soup which I have to deal with... UGH... nasty


----------



## moricollins (Feb 26, 2006)

TBlondi said:
			
		

> No the mouse was alive. He did not put up a fight at all though. the t.blondi over powered him easily, mouse had no chance.



good luck when it bites your tarantula ......


----------



## Randolph XX() (Feb 27, 2006)

over powered the mouse easily?how would u know that if u are not ur t blondi?


----------



## king7 (Feb 27, 2006)

erm....cos he was watching:? 


cool pics


----------



## TBlondi (Feb 27, 2006)

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> over powered the mouse easily?how would u know that if u are not ur t blondi?



Ok randolph my goliath was twice the size of the mouse. And the Tarantula took him down in two seconds. I also stunned the mouse by hitting it over the head. So that is how I KNOW. And I really hate you answering to my threads Randolph cause all you do is give a <EDIT> remark. So how about you quit reading my threads if your just going to complain about everything I say. I am so tired of everyone thinking they are gods gift on this forum. I just want to be able to enjoy my one and only hobby without someone thinking they are way better than everyone else. It is pathetic. These are tarantulas that are supposed to be enjoyed not argued about. All the time people on this thread come up with something harsh or mean to say to the other person just to try and look smarter. I think it is absolutly stupid. We all have our own opinions and ideas about Tarantulas. And trust me im not ever going to risk my $200 tarantula from getting injured just to feed it a stupid mouse. I bet someone will have something bad to say about this reply but I really dont care anymore I just want to enjoy this hobby.


----------



## TBlondi (Feb 27, 2006)

king7 said:
			
		

> erm....cos he was watching:?
> 
> 
> cool pics



Thank you


----------



## Randolph XX() (Feb 27, 2006)

uhm...
i asked a question and u gave me a riddle
plus u overgeneralize ur very own personal feeling towards me to "everyone"
grow up.......
i appreciate ur comments, it's a free world
however, what gives u the idea someone thinks he or she is better than other ppl here?
or
u just feel urself so small and foolish posting here?

I am not trying to say u r a fraud or a wannabe, but ur words simply contridicts to wat u said "keeping various different tarantulas for yrs" in Canadian forum
It is widely recognized mouse can harm spiders , plz do more research on this board and u'll find cases that may surprise u


----------



## Rob883226 (Feb 27, 2006)

English please.


----------



## moricollins (Feb 27, 2006)

Rob883226 said:
			
		

> English please.



thanks, Cpt. Insensitive, did you happen to notice that randolph (who i am assuming you are talking about) is from the republic of taiwan? 



			
				TBlondi said:
			
		

> And trust me im not ever going to risk my $200 tarantula from getting injured just to feed it a stupid mouse.


then why are you feeding it a live mouse?  :wall: :wall: :? :?   

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=6383&highlight=blondi+mouse+injury


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Feb 27, 2006)

It may come off as harsh but honestly I dont think anyone here would try to put you down just to make themselves feel better (at least I wouldnt nor would any of the people I have met yet).

I have also fed a live mouse to a blondi, but after talking to people here will never do it again, I just see no need.  Im sure the odds of a small mouse hurting a big blondi are slim, but in the off chance it happens I would feel horrible.  Also I feel it would never need any quite as large as a mouse if you really want to feed live prey maybe feed it live fuzzy mice, the odds of one of them hurting your T are significantly less.

Eitherway nice looking blondi and I hope you dont take this post as someone trying to talk down to you, just some friendly advice (such as the kind I have received here so far)


----------



## gothsinpink (Feb 27, 2006)

Come on people....the mouse was alive yes but it was stunned...it wasn't going anywhere...you take it by the tail and hit it on something hard and give it sort of a slight concussion...it just kind of twitches for awhile....so yes I agree with the poster of this thread...the tarantula easily overpowered it and there was no risk to the tarantula...awesome pic btw


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Feb 27, 2006)

i used stunned mice with my corn and king snakes, and once the mouse bit my kingsnake on the eye, he is since then blind in that one eye and was not a happy snake.  The only reason people suggest advice like this is to prevent accident which can harm your pet, nothing more.  Its only advice yes, but i felt the same way and unfortunately learned the hard way.  Luckily that snake is still alive and with me (Junior in college got it when I was in 2nd grade lol, the bite happened when I was in 11th grade)


----------



## moricollins (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=29658


----------



## JPD (Feb 27, 2006)

Midnightrdr456 said:
			
		

> The only reason people suggest advice like this is to prevent accident which can harm your pet, nothing more.


As you did.  A little insight based on your experience.  Some of the other comments though were purely sarcastic in nature and not meant to move the thread along.  It sounds as though there is a bit of "history" amongst our Canadian friends?

I did, at one time, feed a live mouse to a T.blondi.  There were too many close calls as she attempted to subdue it though, so I now feed only dead.
I may actually stop doing it all together though due to the stench factor.



> Do you find when your blondi is done with a mouse they will put the bolus into their water dish?? Mine insists on doing this, making a discusting soup which I have to deal with... UGH... nasty


Yes!  And it is truly disgusting.


----------



## jbrd (Feb 27, 2006)

When i feed mine mice they seem to have no problems over powering them?! And they put there bolus right up next to the glass for me to take care of


----------



## pureabsolutevoid (Feb 27, 2006)

It boils down to the owner of the T's choice.  If they want to risk it, they risk it.  There is something about seeing a tarantula take out a vertebrate that just isnt the same if it is a thawed out dead one.


----------



## becca81 (Feb 27, 2006)

gothsinpink said:
			
		

> ...you take it by the tail and hit it on something hard and give it sort of a slight concussion...it just kind of twitches for awhile


Nice.. so why not let the mouse suffer as long as possible?


----------



## ScorpZion (Feb 27, 2006)

very nice pic!!!!! has anyone seen the video from predators of the wild? about the blondi? when it ate a ferr de lance? lol anyone know where to get that bark the shamn used hehehehehe


----------



## j_hicks1984 (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 27, 2006)

ok, i understand your point, and again i understand ppl decide to feed live prey, but it seems pretty unfair to have a live mouse, then wack its brains against a table edge, to then feed it to your tarantula...yes its a tarantula forum but, dont you concider the actual ordeal you put the mouse through? at least in my personal opinion, it sounds pretty uneccessarily barbaric to do it that way,lol... just me though
nice pics tho


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Feb 27, 2006)

I will admit its thrilling to watch a spider take on a live mouse, its very unique and not often seen, just like i loved to watch my snakes do it too.  And Im sure that when I have a huge blondi Ill give it a live mouse once, but Ill make sure its small.

Also heres an Idea, we can put T's in the freezer to slow them down, would this work with mice (i know they are cold blooded and mice arent, but if you put one in the freezer for liek 10-15 mins it should make it slow just from being so cold)


----------



## edesign (Feb 27, 2006)

you live where it gets cold...you tell me what happens when you sit in the cold with no coat on. A mouse is warmblooded like you...i'm sure they get numb and lethargic, but I also know it is not all that comforable either (I grew up in Alaska...I know ALL about being cold ). It still amounts to unnecessary torture (if you will)...if you're going to feed it either feed it fully alive or fully dead  Mice do have functioning nervous systems like we do, they feel pain and are able to fear so why not make their last moments alive as least comfortable as possible? Is that how nature does it? Hell no, but your plastic tank in your house is not exactly wild nature...do the ethical thing 

I am not against feeding whatever you want to your pets/specimens...I am against unnecessary cruelty though. If you're curious why then go to a local zoo that has bears or lions, let the zookeepers whack you over the head just hard enough to stun you, and throw you in the pen with the predators  Personally, I'd rather be dead before I hit the floor rather than stunned and be unable to move...that's just me


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Feb 27, 2006)

i do use prekilled/thawed when i feed verts (which is rare to any T mostly stick to crickets, rather do many crickets, plus less stench and cleanup).  The freezer thing was just an idea to see the response but you make a good point, and it wouldnt be something I would try.


----------



## TBlondi (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok the mice here in kelowna are sold as feeder mice so whether my Tarantula eats it or whatever else eats it, it is still gonna die. And that is why they sell them in the petstores is for food (Sometimes they are bought to be Pets) In the wild it is totally natural for a tarantula to kill and eat a mouse. So I dont really see what the big deal is how it dies. I agree that it is kinda cruel in a way to knock a mouse over the head but either way it will still die. And I would rather my Tarantula live then some $2 mouse. Whether its gonna die by getting strangled by a snake or killed by a Tarantula it is all the same!!! That is just my opinion. Also when I knocked the mouse out it could harldy walk it looked like it was drunk, so there was no chance at all for my goliath to get bit. Thank you everyone for the compliments 


I also have a video of the mouse getting killed. And in the video it will show you the mouse did not have any chance to live or even bite my goliath. So if you wanna see it write me at aaronandersen13@hotmail.com


----------



## becca81 (Feb 27, 2006)

> In the wild it is totally natural for a tarantula to kill and eat a mouse.


I'm not sure what "in the wild" has to do with anything, since living in a tank in your living room has nothing to do with "in the wild."



> I agree that it is kinda cruel in a way to knock a mouse over the head but either way it will still die. And I would rather my Tarantula live then some $2 mouse. Whether its gonna die by getting strangled by a snake or killed by a Tarantula it is all the same!!!


It's not that the mouse is being used as food, it's the way you're going about it that is causing certain posts.  A mouse can feel pain just like we (humans) can.  If you're going to feed it to the spider, why not completely kill it quickly and humanely so that it doesn't suffer?  



> And in the video it will show you the mouse did not have any chance to live or even bite my goliath.


This time...


----------



## jbrd (Feb 27, 2006)

2$ mouse? :?  wow there really rippin you off there

Its nice to see the great live versus dead mouse thread rear up and raise its ugly head again


----------



## eman (Feb 27, 2006)

becca81 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what "in the wild" has to do with anything, since living in a tank in your living room has nothing to do with "in the wild."


Moreover, I would very much like to know which species of mouse/rat (or anything resembling them) occurs natively in the jungles of Venezuela, Guyana or Suriname? :?  Let alone be proven to be part of blondi diets...


----------



## edesign (Feb 27, 2006)

TBlondi said:
			
		

> Ok the mice here in kelowna are sold as feeder mice so whether my Tarantula eats it or whatever else eats it, it is still gonna die. And that is why they sell them in the petstores is for food (Sometimes they are bought to be Pets) In the wild it is totally natural for a tarantula to kill and eat a mouse. So I dont really see what the big deal is how it dies. I agree that it is kinda cruel in a way to knock a mouse over the head but either way it will still die. And I would rather my Tarantula live then some $2 mouse. Whether its gonna die by getting strangled by a snake or killed by a Tarantula it is all the same!!! That is just my opinion. Also when I knocked the mouse out it could harldy walk it looked like it was drunk, so there was no chance at all for my goliath to get bit. Thank you everyone for the compliments
> 
> 
> I also have a video of the mouse getting killed. And in the video it will show you the mouse did not have any chance to live or even bite my goliath. So if you wanna see it write me at aaronandersen13@hotmail.com


i get the impression that you did not read my post...:wall:

stop being a hypocrite...if you want to use the "it is nature" excuse then don't stun it, drop it in live. Otherwise realize that the tank you keep it in in YOUR house is NOT nature...there is a difference


----------



## Randolph XX() (Feb 27, 2006)

Rob883226 said:
			
		

> English please.


thanks for reminding me to improve my third language


----------



## MizM (Feb 27, 2006)

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> thanks for reminding me to improve my third language


Randolph dear, I understood you just fine!

Just anyone saying 





> I will admit its thrilling to watch a spider take on a live mouse, its very unique and not often seen, just like i loved to watch my snakes do it too. And Im sure that when I have a huge blondi Ill give it a live mouse once, but Ill make sure its small.


 makes me leery. I have NEVER felt a "thrill" watching a predator eat it's prey. Although a necessary part of life, something still suffers. The purpose of feeding our pets is for nourishment, NOT entertainment. If you keep intertebrates for the puropse of watching the thrill of the kill, you are in the wrong place.

I used to whack rats before giving them to my red tails, but one went kinda crazy and started spinning in circles. It was the most horrible thing I've ever seen, and from that day on, I only buy prekilled frozen prey. It is totally unnecessary to make them suffer more. If your predator cannot handle live prey, perhaps you should buy prekilled. Imagine... what would YOU feel like if someone whacked your head against a wall just enough to make you unable to defend yourself, but still able to feel pain?


----------



## TBlondi (Feb 27, 2006)

i see your point about how it is not natural to drop a mouse in a cage.  I have seen shows on T.V where it shows a tarantula eating a mouse in the wild. And yes there are wild mice where Theraphosa blondis live in the wild because one of the shows on discovery channel i seen there was a goliath eating some grey little mouse. 


When the mouse gets knocked over the head it is no different then getting a pair of fangs in the head either. lol...Look I dont want to start a heated debate about this, all I wanted to do is show you some pics. And it is up to me whether or not i feed my tarantula live mice. I know what my Tarantula is capable of eating. I have owned so many Tarantulas in my life and not one has died in my care. So i must be doing something right.


----------



## eman (Feb 27, 2006)

TBlondi said:
			
		

> i see your point about how it is not natural to drop a mouse in a cage.  I have seen shows on T.V where it shows a tarantula eating a mouse in the wild. And yes there are wild mice where Theraphosa blondis live in the wild because one of the shows on discovery channel i seen there was a goliath eating some grey little mouse.


No offense, but just because you saw it on the Discovery ch. does not mean it is true... I've actually spoken to a couple of people who were responsible for stage setups and "feeding shot" arrangements for Tarantula documentaries and you would not believe what they do in order to make a "good show"... it's like the Indiana Jones series that showed a bunch of Mexican Red Knees (_B. smithi_) crawling out of a cave with thick webbing somewhere in Asia... or the movie "Mummies" showing Emperor scorpions (_P.imperator_) in the Egyptian desert - LOL! Even those so-called documentaries can be quite convoluted and far from the truth...


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Feb 27, 2006)

i didnt mean i get some kind of cruel pleasure.  But honestly the first time I saw a spider kill and eat a mouse, it was incredible, just something like that happens.  I too use frozen/thawed mice for my snakes and T's, and always will


----------



## Ewok (Feb 27, 2006)

I am sure there is some type of rodent that runs through Blondi territory , its the rainforest after all :}
check it out:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capybara
( oh No!, I'm becoming one of those ... _link posters_ just so I can prove my statement..I've fallen to the dark side! gaahhhhh!)


----------



## eman (Feb 27, 2006)

-palau- said:
			
		

> I am sure there is some type of rodent that runs through Blondi territory , its the rainforest after all :}
> check it out:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capybara
> ( oh No!, I'm becoming one of those ... _link posters_ just so I can prove my statement..I've fallen to the dark side! gaahhhhh!)


LOL! Did you happen to read what those things weigh?


----------



## Ewok (Feb 28, 2006)

yeah lol, but I have faith in a blondi taking sick or young  one down lol


----------



## common spider (Feb 28, 2006)

*This thread is too much.*

I am going to say this about me.


1.If I want to feed my T's and snakes and my other animals live animals I am going too do it.
2.I do not beleave in feeding any animal dead prey.
3.I am going to admit that I do get off on seeing my animals kill to eat.I flat out love it.
4.And last but most of all people have the right to feed there animals they way they want too.


So you can hate me or not hate me but I do things my way just like everyone does things there way.

Just my mind posting on a message board.


----------



## Mha8649 (Feb 28, 2006)

Maybe he/they want to go out in the wild and kill every mouse or food item that poses a threat .... people need to get over it. I had the same <EDIT> told to me about hey you feed your 16 foot burmese python large rats and rabbits . oh you should feed them the frozen ones , Um no how many snakes in the wild do you know that have a microwave to thaw there food. Its worked for hundreds of years....


----------



## edesign (Feb 28, 2006)

common spider said:
			
		

> I am going to say this about me.
> 
> 
> 1.If I want to feed my T's and snakes and my other animals live animals I am going too do it.
> ...


whoo! well hot diggity dog! Would you like a cookie there? A pat on the back? I'm glad you have the ability to speak your mind! Congrats  Now lessee...I don't seem to remember anyone here questioning you :? But if you feel the need to interject your feeding habits here by all means go ahead, not sure what you were trying to prove :? Except maybe that you're a bit dense considering what has been said here, i suspect you are trolling a little bit, you lack a simple understanding of ethics, and some other stuff that is also obvious that I don't need to point out.

Btw...do you feed yourself dead prey? Any pet dogs? Cats maybe? Just curious if you're contradicting yourself over there (there = place, their = possession...you're mixed up ).


----------



## edesign (Feb 28, 2006)

Mha8649 said:
			
		

> Maybe he/they want to go out in the wild and kill every mouse or food item that poses a threat .... people need to get over it. I had the same sh  it told to me about hey you feed your 16 foot burmese python large rats and rabbits . oh you should feed them the frozen ones , Um no how many snakes in the wild do you know that have a microwave to thaw there food. Its worked for hundreds of years....


how many snakes in the wild live in someone's house as a pet? how many prey items are caught by predators in the wild who are confined inside of some type of holding cell?

I fail to see your point :?

last I checked captive dolphins and whales (and prob a lot of other things) at aquariums/zoos are fed dead fish...i suppose if there were a true benefit to feeding live prey I highly suspect that such a facility would utilize it once in a while.


----------



## Mha8649 (Feb 28, 2006)

Ok edesign so what your saying is just because an animal doesnt live outside it can no longer do what its species has been doing since the beggining of time ....thats some of the most stupid logic I have ever heard. and as far as the dolphins go thats funny last time I was at the  aquarium the where fed live food. and the only time the where fed dead was when it was hand fed to them for doing stunts.but hey what ever you say. Your right. 
Maybe you should pat yourself on the back edesign. and you correcting grammar thats funny I didnt know when we where on this forum we where in school. Hell give yourself a gold star too.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Feb 28, 2006)

this discussion is going nowhere....

but will it be closed by whoom?

to be continued......lol


----------



## moricollins (Feb 28, 2006)

common spider said:
			
		

> I am going to say this about me.
> 1.If I want to feed my T's and snakes and my other animals live animals I am going too do it.
> 2.I do not beleave in feeding any animal dead prey.
> 3.I am going to admit that I do get off on seeing my animals kill to eat.I flat out love it.
> 4.And last but most of all people have the right to feed there animals they way they want too.


Congratulations :clap: :clap:  you have the ability to make a decision.  
As far as the decision you made: COMPLETELY assinine... you are exactly what is wrong with this hobby: people who keep tarantulas for the "freak" and "scare" factor.      It is people like you who have given this hobby the bad rep it gets.

When your precious pets (or should i just call them entertainment as that is what they are to you) get injured or die from your idiotic feeding desires I hope you don't come crying to us on the boards looking for help.  

Congratulations of the degradation of the hobby


----------



## Windchaser (Feb 28, 2006)

*Official warning*

OK everyone, let's play nicely otherwise this thread will get locked.


----------



## Wolfy72 (Feb 28, 2006)

moricollins said:
			
		

> good luck when it bites your tarantula ......


I must say i have to agree with ya there Mori,,, i don't see the point in feeding mice  although I have on a rare occasion, but ONLY after the mouse was knocked out, I have way too much money invested in my T's..But Hey to each thier own and who am i to judge..


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Feb 28, 2006)

I think the first thing that should be done if this debate is to continue is to not put people down (on both sides).

While I personally dont feed live prey (except crickets) others have every right to do so.  My views on it are as follows:

Dont torture the animal more than it needs to be (ie: smacking its head to stun it).  If your want to take the risk of live feeding then thats exactly what it is, a risk.  But unecessarily hurting the mouse, or rabbit or whatever it is your feeding to whatever pet you have is exactly that, unecessary.

As for the feeding issue itself, to each his or her own.  I personally would not risk pets that I have paid $$ for (over $200 in some cases).  But that is just a personal preference which I have no right to infer on others.


----------



## koldaar (Feb 28, 2006)

moricollins said:
			
		

> As far as the decision you made: COMPLETELY assinine... you are exactly what is wrong with this hobby: people who keep tarantulas for the "freak" and "scare" factor.      It is people like you who have given this hobby the bad rep it gets.


I have to disagree with you Mori. While tarantula's are some of the worlds most beautiful creatures, their awesome power to take down prey is what it is, awesome! Just to be able to witness something so beautiful killing its prey, like it would in the wild, is quite a sight in itself. I have never fed a live mouse to my tarantulas, nor would I, but I can imagine the sight is quite amazing. I am guessing that Commonspider keeps tarantulas or snakes for other reasons beyond the "kill factor" or the "scare factor", I hope anyways.   I'm guessing he too appreciates their amazing beauty. But to shame him for something you don't know to be true is also wrong. 

On a side note, if his reason for keeping snakes or T's IS for those mentioned factors, well, then i would agree with you.


----------



## common spider (Feb 28, 2006)

I say a big fat WHATEVER TO THIS AND NO I AM NOT TROLLING.



I am not going to get mad or upset about what people post about me or what they think of me becuase it is just what they think and its just that!

One thing is for shure with me I have a sick side to me but I do not have pets just for the thrill of it.

So if thats what people think of me they can G<edit>T!!!!!


----------



## common spider (Feb 28, 2006)

moricollins said:
			
		

> Congratulations :clap: :clap:  you have the ability to make a decision.
> As far as the decision you made: COMPLETELY assinine... you are exactly what is wrong with this hobby: people who keep tarantulas for the "freak" and "scare" factor.      It is people like you who have given this hobby the bad rep it gets.
> 
> When your precious pets (or should i just call them entertainment as that is what they are to you) get injured or die from your idiotic feeding desires I hope you don't come crying to us on the boards looking for help.
> ...




Who are you to judge me?G<edit>Y!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drunkinmaster (Feb 28, 2006)

you cant change peoples opinions, they can either take the advice that has been given through experience, or until they learn in their own experience-
Personal preference- prekilled , this is a priviledge wouldn't want anything to happen to any of my pets that we haven't already contributed so much to!(DEFORESTATION, POLLUTION, ETC)


----------



## becca81 (Feb 28, 2006)

drunkinmaster said:
			
		

> you cant change peoples opinions, they can either take the advice that has been given through experience, or until they learn in their own experience-


People's opinions can ony be changed through experience and/or education.  Even if the threadstarter does not change his opinion after reading some posts about the consequences of feeding live verts, hopefully someone else who is considering it will take the opposing viewpoint into consideration. 

It's common knowledge that feeding live mice/rats can result in injury or death to a tarantula (or snake, etc.) and anecdotal records have been provided along with photo documentation.  

For some people, it will take a bit more maturity until they decide that it's just not worth the risk to their spider and/or suffering of the mouse.


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 28, 2006)

common spider said:
			
		

> I am going to say this about me.
> 
> 
> 1.If I want to feed my T's and snakes and my other animals live animals I am going too do it.
> ...


Preech it!!!


----------



## MizM (Feb 28, 2006)

becca81 said:
			
		

> ...For some people, it will take a bit more maturity until they decide that it's just not worth the risk to their spider and/or suffering of the mouse...


Becca hit the nail on the head... MATURITY!


----------



## pureabsolutevoid (Feb 28, 2006)

*yeah...*



> I am going to say this about me.
> 
> 
> 1.If I want to feed my T's and snakes and my other animals live animals I am going too do it.
> ...


100% agree.

Even though I don't do it, I can see how watching a tarantula take down any verterbrate is interesting... Isn't this how national geographics makes all it's money? Lions killing gazelles, crocodiles killing zebras, etc?  It's not some SICK KICK... Watching nature, and in this case specifically, the feeding of live prey, is absorbing and alluring to watch.

It ends up being your choice, and the laws of your country.

Tell people the facts and the risks, and let them make there own decision...

I didn't think this forum was for degradation of peoples beliefs and ideals?


----------



## kahoy (Mar 1, 2006)

MAN, I'M GETTING DIZZY...:8o


----------



## common spider (Mar 1, 2006)

davidkappelt said:
			
		

> 100% agree.
> 
> Even though I don't do it, I can see how watching a tarantula take down any verterbrate is interesting... Isn't this how national geographics makes all it's money? Lions killing gazelles, crocodiles killing zebras, etc?  It's not some SICK KICK... Watching nature, and in this case specifically, the feeding of live prey, is absorbing and alluring to watch.
> 
> ...



I think that sums it up for me so this is my last post on this thread.You hit it right on the head so if that makes me a bad guy then I am BAD.

.......So sorry.


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Mar 1, 2006)

I too understand completely where the urge to feed live prey comes from, for me choosing not to is merely being too nervouse for my T's health (I dont want to spend $100 + shipping on a blondi and then have it die b/c of one oddly psycho mouse).

But I agree watching a full grown spider kill live prey is very riveting (not becuase its cool in the sense of thats why I keep T's) but think about watching animal planet which im sure everyone here does, when an animal kills its prey its always interesting to witness.


----------



## Arachnoboards (Mar 1, 2006)

What is with you all tonight? Can't you all just agree to disagree and move on?  :wall: 

You are all entitled to your opinions and you do not all have to agree on everything. Just because someone disagrees with whatever it is that you believe, it does *NOT* give any of you the right to condemn them for it.

We are here to *HELP* one another, not to berate each other .....  


Now if any of you feel that you can contribute here positively and constructively, then I invite you to continue posting in this thread. 


*Mommy has spoken!  *  


Debby


----------



## pureabsolutevoid (Mar 1, 2006)

Finally.


----------



## PA7R1CK (Mar 1, 2006)

I thought the picture was pretty amazing. I usually always feed my tarantulas crickets so sometimes seeing it take on larger prey is interesting to see. Anyway  I dont want to start up arguing again because I do agree the mice should be frozen or at least killed because that must be quite a painful way to go. I do however agree that people should be able to feed their tarantulas anyway they choose without being criticized, im sure many people know the risk but its their own choice to feed their tarantulas mice. 

PA7R1CK


----------



## LPacker79 (Mar 1, 2006)

Mha8649 said:
			
		

> Ok edesign so what your saying is just because an animal doesnt live outside it can no longer do what its species has been doing since the beggining of time ....thats some of the most stupid logic I have ever heard.


The difference from captivity and the wild is that in the wild, prey has the option to possibly get away. When a mouse or rat is placed in a position where it no longer has that option, they can (and often will) defend themselves if given a chance.

Even if you're supervising, things can still happen. It only takes a second.

And, if you need to see an actual image of the damage prey can inflict, look at this pic. This snake was obviously left alone with it's prey for quite some time (idiot owner), but it still shows how a cornered animal can react under duress.

Clicky


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow i havent herd this heated debate in some time  , and wow i havent herd mori judge another person 
But to eatch there own and let them learn there own way ! 
Thanks for sharing those pics man:clap:  , but you almost have to expect this kind of thing when posting such material ! :?


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Mar 1, 2006)

that snake picture is horrible, and a terrible owner (not for the live feeding aspect) but how much can you really care for your pets if you let that happen to them.  Be it mouse or rat that did that it should have been stopped ALOT sooner


----------



## PA7R1CK (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh MY GOD! That is horrible!    Makes me sad how someone can be so irresponsible! I feel horrible for that snake!



			
				LPacker79 said:
			
		

> The difference from captivity and the wild is that in the wild, prey has the option to possibly get away. When a mouse or rat is placed in a position where it no longer has that option, they can (and often will) defend themselves if given a chance.
> 
> Even if you're supervising, things can still happen. It only takes a second.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mha8649 (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah I agree that wild animals in captivity need to be supervised and if an owner isnt responsible enough to do that then they don't need to own any living thing. I also agree that some animals should be fed dead prey, but on the other hand I think that the next best thing from actually being in the wild is to simulate that as closely as possible. But hey even in the wild accidents happen.


----------



## edesign (Mar 1, 2006)

it amazes me how some things just seem to fly right over some peoples' heads 

I was wrong on one point, I can admit that  But what about the rest of the animals at the zoo...can't say i've ever seen a bear or tiger eat live prey  I can see where feeding dead fish to animals that live underwater could be a problem...BUT, that is isolated to aquatic animals. 

and as usual...the rest of my points were ignored, one of which Leanne brought up again.

Don't forget...not once did I say that eating live prey is a bad thing, there is a thrill in the hunt as well. BUT, when you believe your thrill justifies a cruel, painful ending to another living being you really should rethink your morals and ethics. Especially when it could be accomplished in another matter, say loss of consciousness (not stunning) or a quick, "humane" death. Watching something take down live prey is plenty thrilling...but when you find yourself on the prey end of a predator's stick, I might find myself enjoying watching you poop your pants in fear  If you want to get your jollies then grab some vaseline and a porn mag and lock yourself in the bathroom...you're happy, nothing got tortured (unless you forget the lube), and nobody will be the wiser


----------



## dirtborder4life (Mar 1, 2006)

*Feeding*

Ditto common spider and Scolopendra55,i couldn't agree with you more:clap:


----------



## GAD (Mar 1, 2006)

MizM said:
			
		

> Becca hit the nail on the head... MATURITY!


hahaha maturity.....;P .....Guess I will never qualify to keep my T's...oh welll....I have to go get some more pop-corn and finish these posts....hahaha


----------



## TBlondi (Mar 1, 2006)

Zoo keepers feed there bears and lions prekilled food because it would be a bad sight for a family to watch a full grown lion or bear to take down some sort of deer. And the zoo would have to keep a bunch of deers or whatever just sitting around in a cage. And it is way cheaper and easier just to have a bunch of frozen meant just sitting in a freezer. Instead of a cage full of live deers or whatever. Anyways im not arguing anymore so this is my last post, but just wanted to say i do appreciate everyones opinions and thoughts. And I want to thank those for the nice compliments. Im sorry to everyone starting this fight and I would not have posted the pic if i would have known it would have caused this. I truly am sorry. Well take care everyone


----------



## Ewok (Mar 1, 2006)

TBlondi said:
			
		

> Zoo keepers feed there bears and lions prekilled food because it would be a bad sight for a family to watch a full grown lion or bear to take down some sort of deer. And the zoo would have to keep a bunch of deers or whatever just sitting around in a cage. And it is way cheaper and easier just to have a bunch of frozen meant just sitting in a freezer. Instead of a cage full of live deers or whatever. Anyways im not arguing anymore so this is my last post, but just wanted to say i do appreciate everyones opinions and thoughts. And I want to thank those for the nice compliments. Im sorry to everyone starting this fight and I would not have posted the pic if i would have known it would have caused this. I truly am sorry. Well take care everyone


The only reason it was a fight was because some people made it one, all you did was post pic of your spider eating because you thought it was cool, nothing wrong with that, they all made a choice to post and flame each other when the title is pretty clear what this thread is about. They had no intent on saying anything constructive but condecending.


----------



## arachnoking1234 (Mar 1, 2006)

TBlondi said:
			
		

> Ok randolph my goliath was twice the size of the mouse. And the Tarantula took him down in two seconds. I also stunned the mouse by hitting it over the head. So that is how I KNOW. And I really hate you answering to my threads Randolph cause all you do is give a <EDIT> remark. So how about you quit reading my threads if your just going to complain about everything I say. I am so tired of everyone thinking they are gods gift on this forum. I just want to be able to enjoy my one and only hobby without someone thinking they are way better than everyone else. It is pathetic. These are tarantulas that are supposed to be enjoyed not argued about. All the time people on this thread come up with something harsh or mean to say to the other person just to try and look smarter. I think it is absolutly stupid. We all have our own opinions and ideas about Tarantulas. And trust me im not ever going to risk my $200 tarantula from getting injured just to feed it a stupid mouse. I bet someone will have something bad to say about this reply but I really dont care anymore I just want to enjoy this hobby.


finnally someone who tokk over my reighn as arachnowiner


----------



## edesign (Mar 1, 2006)

-palau- said:
			
		

> The only reason it was a fight was because some people made it one, all you did was post pic of your spider eating because you thought it was cool, nothing wrong with that, they all made a choice to post and flame each other when the title is pretty clear what this thread is about. They had no intent on saying anything constructive but condecending.


actually...if i recall correctly, this was not about him feeding a mouse as the topic says. Go back to page 1 and start over 

btw...i posted a link for him to host images on, I hardly think I would have done that if I was against the mouse being eaten.


----------



## Ewok (Mar 1, 2006)

arachnoking1234 said:
			
		

> finnally someone who tokk over my reighn as arachnowiner


that reminds me your famous thread has slumbered away these days we should get that going again hehehe


lol edesign, I  was saying some people were making this thread a conflict not all.


----------



## edesign (Mar 2, 2006)

ah ok... cheers!


----------

